# Who Likes Baby Turtle PICS?!



## PATMAN (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my baby three toed box turtles which hatched only a few days ago. 
I hope you like them!







*Hatching makes baby turtles tired!













*


----------



## Josh (Mar 9, 2008)

wow patrick. awesome photos! congrats!


----------



## cvalda (Mar 9, 2008)

aaaw those are cute! those are great photos!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Mar 9, 2008)

wonderfull babies. congratulations, patrick


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 9, 2008)

Great pictures Patrick  The new hatchlings look great. 

Danny


----------



## Itort (Mar 9, 2008)

Great looking little guys. Almost as cute as floridas, which are doing great and coming out of moss now.


----------



## stells (Mar 9, 2008)

Great pics Patrick


----------



## terryo (Mar 9, 2008)

Awwww...baby Three Toed's are my favorite! They are beautiful!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Very sweet Patrick!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Great pics Patrick. Nice looking babies


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 10, 2008)

Very cute Patrick!!! They are adorable!!!


----------

